# Bessere Antenne für Netzwerkkarte



## hihacker (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab eine D-Link DWA-547 W-LANNetzwerkkarte. Der Empfang ist an dem aktuellen Standort leider nicht so gut( manchmal nur 2 Mbit/sec.) Hab mir überlegt ob ich vielleicht eine bessere Antenne oder eine mit Kabel kaufen soll, aber stellt sich dann die Frage was für eine.
Ach ja die Gegenstelle iste eine Fritz!Box 7270


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen,

habe bei mir folgende Antenne stehen und bin sehr zufrieden damit: Klick.
Weiß jetzt aber nicht, ob die auch mit IEEE802.11-n funktioniert oder ob der Anschluss bei dir passt. Sollte vom Anschluss her aber kein Problem sein.

Gruß
BK


----------



## bejay (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo,
kannste auch selber bauen oder deine eigene Antenne verbessern  da gibst im Netz hunderte von Anleitungen.
Gruss
bejay


----------



## chmee (30. Juni 2010)

http://www.techwriter.de/thema/wlan-rei.htm - Hier sind quasi alle Möglichkeiten beschrieben. 

Zur eigentlichen Frage : Ich hab nie eine weitere Antenne kaufen müssen, somit leider auch keinen Tip für Dich.

mfg chmee


----------



## port29 (30. Juni 2010)

Also generell würde ich dir tatsächllich raten, dir eine bessere Antenne zu besorgen. Allerdings solltest du da doch etwas aufpassen. Denn je leiser du bist, desto mehr kannst du hören. Bedeutet:

Ich würde eine 8dbi Antenne nehmen und die Sendeleistung der Karte soweit wie möglich runterschrauben. Wenn der Router außerdem zwei Antennen besitzt, dann würde ich eine der Antennen auch durch eine 8dbi ersetzen und dem Router / AP sagen, dass dass er über diese Antenne nur empfangen soll.


----------



## hihacker (30. Juni 2010)

Router und Karte verfügen jeweils über 3 Antennen.
Das mit den Tutorials werd ich mir mal anschauen und vlt ausprobieren.


----------

